# Need help with firing pin in BHP



## all64 (Sep 18, 2011)

Is there any trick to reistalling the firing pin on a Hi-Power. This spring is a real bugger and I just can't seem to hold it all the way in! I'm probably just a weakling so any help would be appreciated. It doesn't have any type of safety block it's just me.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

welcome to the site

and welcome to the world of hi-power frustration. you either need 3 hands or a padded vise... but the firing pin spring replacement is THE pita of the bhp..... all guns have ONE thing that makes ya curse, this is the hi-powers one thing. it actually is fairly easy with the padded vise AND a few repetitions.

i found a field service manual in pdf, reinstallation of the firing pin assembly is on page 4 , hope it helps

http://www.midwestgunworks.com/field_service_manual/browning_hi_power_field_service_manual.pdf


----------



## all64 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks a lot Ted. That is a lot of help for a real novice like me and explains a lot that is read about the BHP that I read on forums.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

not a problem.... for almost every gun out there, there is a field manual or armorers guide or something. the internet has really made information so much easier to find. i used to have dozens of 3 ring binders full of tear down sheets for gun after gun.... most things were the same but then there would be one little thing that required a thumb tack and a clown nose.


----------

